# Penne Pasta with Pancetta and Poblano Alfredo Sauce



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2012)

OK,

Been meaning to post this for a while so what better time. This one is a "winner winner chicken dinner" as Guy Fieri would say. A new twist to an old recipe more or less. Simple and fast to prepare. Even SWMBO says we are serving this over the holidays for family and friends its that good...  The Poblano pepper give this dish an incredible complexity and depth not seen before. Its NOT hot or spicy. Just super delish. 

If you want to kick it up a notch you can always add some of the dried rep pepper flakes you sprinkle on Pizza etc.

*Ingredients:*

4oz Pancetta coarse chopped
8oz sliced fresh mushrooms
1 cup chopped white onion
1 clove garlic
1 cup chopped marinated artichoke hearts
1 cup shredded parmesan cheese
1 box penne pasta

1 jar Classico Roasted Poblano Alfredo sauce (available at most chain supermarkets, Wallymart, etc.)







In a non-stick skillet add 2 oz olive oil. Saute the pancetta, onion, mushrooms for 10 min. At the end add one minced clove of garlic (be careful not to burn the garlic, turn heat down to simmer) add artichole hearts and cook for an additional 3-4 minutes until everybody is simmered nicely.

Cook penne pasta as per direction on the box, drain well.

In a large bowl add pasta and sauteed mixture of pancetta, mushrooms, onions, artichoke hearts, garlic. Add the jar of poblano alfredo sauce and shredded parmesan cheese and mix well.

Pour entire contents of the bowl into a 10X14 Pyrex baking dish. (Optional) sprinkle on 1/3 cup more parmesan cheese on top.

Bake in oven at 400 degrees for 25 min.

Serve!

Pairs great with any Italian varietal (red or white) even a nice Chardonnay!

*Mangia! Mangia!* as your Italian grandmother used to say!


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 13, 2012)

Psssss....add some white wine when making the sauce,,yummyyy!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2012)

What's the old joke?

"I always cook with wine....... Sometimes I actually put it into the food"


----------

